# Ibruprofen/Paracetamol



## Hepburn (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi there

One of my lo's has had a cold/cough for a few days, and teething pain to top it all off  , he's had a bit of a temp today so I've bought Nurofen for baby 100mg/5ml, and Calpol paracetamol 120mg/5ml.  A friend has told me I can alternate both drugs at 4 hourly intervals but I thought I'd check with a pharmacist first....is it okay to do this?  If not which would be the better drug to give?  Ive also bought Tixilix to help with his cough but again not sure if this can be taken with any of the other drugs.  

So far I've given 2.5ml of Nurofen 1 hr ago but he still feels quite warm -  temp 37oc.  Thanks so much,  I'll duplicate this message on another thread just incase I get a quicker reply, hope thats okay. 

Hep xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is absolutely fine to alternate ibuprofen and paracetamol as they work in different ways.

I assume your baby was full term and now at 9 month weighs about 8Kg?

Nurofen for babies of 9 months you can give 2.5ml of the 100mg in 5ml liquid 4 times a day and paracetamol you can give 2.5-5ml of the 120mg/5ml liquid every 4-6 hours (max 4 times a day)

In hospital with a feverish baby we would give the maximum dose per Kg body weight we can and alternate the ibuprofen and paracetamol every 3 hours, so each one is given at an interval of every 6 hours and there is always one drug working.

I assume it is Tixylix baby syrup that you have bought - it only contains glycerol, so it is fine to give with ibuprofen and paracetamol.


----------



## Hepburn (Jun 1, 2010)

Hazel thank you so much for getting back to me on a Sunday evening.  Thats great info thanks, I'll print that off my lo has settled finally but I'm sure it's not the last of it  .

Hepburn xxx


----------

